# 93750 VAD interrogation



## andersee (Feb 8, 2012)

If an RN performs the interrogation, can the physician bill 93750?

Thanks!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Feb 10, 2012)

andersee said:


> If an RN performs the interrogation, can the physician bill 93750?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm not 100% but I would think that would be fine as long as the physician is in the office or where ever this interrogation is perfromed and that He/She interprets and documents the results.


----------

